# video of bones...



## leoares27 (Apr 29, 2008)

I posted a video on youtube of my tegu, Bones eating some crickets...

I think it is funny cause he can't seem to get them fast enough. Some of you will like it and i'm sure some of you will get a little bored, but I figured I'd post anyway...

Have fun!! Thanks

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uFgOSSsNHKw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uFgOSSsNHKw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## leoares27 (Apr 29, 2008)

grrr....does this work..

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=uFgOSSsNHKw">http://youtube.com/watch?v=uFgOSSsNHKw</a><!-- m -->


----------



## dorton (Apr 29, 2008)

It sure is alot of fun just watching them do the simple things isn't it.


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome video!!!! haha i love your commentary. it was funny.

i like how he was trying to eat like 3 at a time and it made me laugh when he dropped that one and ran in circles trying to catch it again. he looked confused lol.

haha and he had a hard time catching that last one. your tegu is awesome!


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 29, 2008)

hes always gonna be that hungry is the good and bad thing about it haha


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 30, 2008)

Too Cool!!


----------



## leoares27 (Apr 30, 2008)

haha...he makes me laugh

Thanks all...
oh and by the way, i am not 12 lol...sound like i am, but i'm older than 30!
chaio


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 30, 2008)

lol really? i thought you were in your teens. i guess that could be a good or a bad thing. depending on how you look at it.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 30, 2008)

Great vid! You should bump him/her up to some roaches!! He/she would really enjoy them too!


----------



## leoares27 (May 1, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> lol really? i thought you were in your teens. i guess that could be a good or a bad thing. depending on how you look at it.



haha...yep...i'm a mother of 3, the oldest being 11. Some have asked if we were sisters. oh well...maybe when i'm 60, i'll look and sound like i'm 40...maybe if i'm lucky.
This is me...






This is my daughter






a better pic of me lol, well, i was mad that the pic was taken (i don't like ppl taking pics of me , so i was like, "what the..."





my 9 year old





And my youngest, who is almost 4


----------

